# Seiko 7s26-00d0g



## harry b (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently purchased a SEIKO automatic military 7S26-00D0G. I have noticed that it's running fast approximately 10 minutes a week. I know that automatics aren't the most accurate of time pieces and that it's common for them to go either fast or slow approximately 5 minutes per month, but mine seems to be running too fast. Has anyone any suggestions?

Regards,

Harry.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Is the watch worn all the time or just now and again?









If the problem persists then you could take it to a good watch maker who will be able to regulate it for you.

Andy 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## harry b (Apr 6, 2008)

rev said:


> Is the watch worn all the time or just now and again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear the watch all the time. I'll take your advice and get a jewler to regulate it.

Thanks for the advice.

regards,

Harry.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh yeah.....welcome to the forum harry


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Harry b,

Only 10 minutes per week ???

I can beat that big style, I have a Seiko Automatic Scuba Diver 200m which gains 20 minutes per DAY







The sweeping second hand make me dizzy looking at it. Maybe I'm just dizzy all the time.

I purchased it new last year on t'internet, wore it once then threw it back into the drawer.

Let me know how you get on with the regulating, I suppose I should get mine sorted because it really is a nice watch.

Good luck to you.

Guz

ps it has gained about a minute since I started typing this


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

oops,

my watch is making a complete liar out of me, its gained 1hr & 15 mins since I last posted







at 12.29 AM approx 10.5 hours ago.

I'll repost when a full 24 hours have past ( in real time )....

Is there a forum record for the fastest running watch ????

Have I any chance of obtaining it ????

How much to get this problem sorted out ???

So many questions...time for a wee cuppa....


----------



## Toze (May 3, 2008)

Hi

I have a SKX007-J with 3 mounths of use, and it runs at +25sec/day, but in the last week, it run with +2minutes / day.

I put it on Seiko assistence, under warranty, and they change the mechanism, so I dont know why it runs so fast...

Sometimes that things happens.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Guz,

Sounds like the movement could be magnetised or a hairspring problem.

She should be fixable no probs.

Regs

Bry


----------



## barleyharvester (Mar 21, 2008)

As far as I'm aware most Seiko divers run fast, thats how they leave the factory, they usually run about 20 secs a day faster than they should. The reason is they need about three months of contstant wearing to bed in. After that if not messed about too much they are pretty accurate. If this doesn't happen the watch can be regulated. Mr blore in Tilehurst reading can be seen regularly with three or four watches on his wrist. I think he charges about Â£15 to regulate a watch. Anything outside these limits should be refered back to seiko as it's probably broken.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Besides the case opener, I use the following approach:-

A good eye glass to stay fitted in your eye socket.(not permanently!!)

The most dust free room you have.

Sit at a good steady table.

Have a good bright table lamp over the watch.

Try to find a strong rigid item like a VERY fine watch makers screwdriver,

and make sure it is not magnetised, eg., will not pick up a pin!!

Preferably stop the watch with the hack if it has it, or leave it running if not,

but use EXTRA care, obviously.

Use a good quartz watch as your test piece to check gain or loss

Hold your breath when you make the adjustment.

If its a high beat modern ETA, you adjust the fine regulator screw

in the fork, but the screw slot is blind at one end, so make sure your watch makers screw driver fits it very well. You may need to grind it finer with a grind stone, but wipe it clean after,

with a very clean cloth.

Make the tiniest of movements, i.e. a midges.

Move the screw to + to gain and - to retard it.










If it's just the 2 pegs, DON'T move the peg with the screw in the end as this will affect the beat. Moving the other peg away to increase the gap between the 2 pegs will shorten the length of the hairspring in oscillation, and thus speed up the gain.

The peg to move then is the one with 2 very small rivets, Not the one with the larger single rivet.

Shorten the gap between the 2 pegs will lengthen the hairspring in oscillation, and slow up the beat making it slower.

Use the bottom edge of the fine screwdriver to push the peg at right angles to the flat pin as you look down on it. Better control of a fine movement that way!










Note the difference in seconds between the watch and the quartz, eg maybe 5 s say difference in the seconds read out between the two at the start. Check again after 2 or 3 hours. Compare again. If the mech. watch is then say 6 s + diff. then that means it has gained a second over the quartz in 3 hours.

In 24 hours, that would mean a gain of 8 s in 24hours.

Need then to move towards a loss or retard. Move a tiny midges as before to make slower, and repeat the check.

I've always succeeded with this. I regulated my 6309 150M Seiko divers to lose just half a sec per day, and thats constant in several positions. Am well chuffed.

Good luck, but you'll need a VERY steady hand. Hope this helps.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Before opening the watch, I would suggest a demagnetization.

With a TV, it's very easy.

Yu place the watch in the center against the screen and yu switch on the TV. Repeat the operation 2 or 3 times.

If it doesn't change anything, yu can start to open the watch or to bring it somewhere for service.

Bertrand

P.S. : It works only with old TV's, not the ones with flat screen LCD/Plasma


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:blink:


----------

